
VirtualBox 5.1.30 released - throwaway0071
https://www.virtualbox.org/pipermail/vbox-announce/2017-October/000173.html
======
juice_bus
VirtualBox 5.1.30 (released 2017-10-16)

This is a maintenance release. The following items were fixed and/or added:

* GUI: translation updates

* GUI: Fixed double mouse cursor when using mouse integration without Guest Additions, actually a Qt 5.6 bug fixed with QT 5.6.3 (Mac OS X hosts only; bug #15610)

* Solaris hosts: allow increasing MTU size for host-only adapter to 9706 bytes to support jumbo frames

* Linux hosts: glibc 2.26 compile fix

* Windows Additions: 3D related crash fix (bugs #17082, #17092)

------
2bluesc
I used to use VirtualBox on a Linux, but these days I've migrated to
KVM/Qemu[0] + Virt-Manager[1]. It's much nicer to use native Linux virtual
machine and not have to worry about kernel modules and proprietary licenses.

That said, the UI polish isn't as nice or intuitive as VirtualBox.

[0] [https://www.linux-kvm.org/](https://www.linux-kvm.org/)

[1] [https://virt-manager.org/](https://virt-manager.org/)

------
snowwindwaves
Virtualbox is my go to on Windows. I have used VMware workstation but didn't
see any advantage other than the availability of proper support for small
businesses or individuals.

Why do people use VMware workstation over virtualbox?

~~~
webwanderings
As far as I know, you can't share your VMs remotely on Virtual Box. You can,
on VMware Workstation.

~~~
tjoff
Not sure what you mean with "share your VMs remotely".

You can of course install whatever remote server you want inside the VM but
aside from that you can connect to a VM directly using VRDP.

But you can also manager your entire virtualbox instance using RemoteBox (
[http://remotebox.knobgoblin.org.uk/about.cgi](http://remotebox.knobgoblin.org.uk/about.cgi)
) or from a web GUI using phpVirtualBox (
[https://sourceforge.net/p/phpvirtualbox/wiki/Home/](https://sourceforge.net/p/phpvirtualbox/wiki/Home/)
).

I'm sure there are other options as well.

~~~
webwanderings
VMware Workstation is a type 2 hypervisor. You can install and share your VMs
with remote users (give them console access). This functionality is free (you
don't need a Workstation license) and you don't need add-ons.

I have played with both of the alternate solutions you have shared. These are
not perfect, unlike what VMware Workstation provides (as it has, for long
period of time).

------
blowski
Any particular reason this made it onto the HN homepage?

~~~
tjoff
It is a popular and useful tool that has a great overlap with the HN
community?

~~~
blowski
Sure it is, I love it and use it every day... but seeing something like this
on the HN homepage makes me think something has happened I really need to know
about.

~~~
pmoriarty
That's just not how it works around here.

The way it works is someone posts a link. If enough people for whatever
reasons of their own decide to upvote that link, it makes it to the front
page.

There's never any one justification or reason why something gets voted up.
Everyone has their own reasons. One person may upvote because they find it
interesting, another because they like it, another because they agree with it,
another because they think it's important, another because they want others to
know about it, etc. It's a never-ending popularity contest.

Software releases get posted here pretty regularly, and if they're popular
enough or interesting enough to the segment of HN readership that happens to
be online at the time they get voted up. Period. No explanations given or
required.

